# My collection after 9 months



## Natefiet (Jul 7, 2019)

I'm pretty happy with where I'm at and the winter has definitely slowed my smoking down. It's crazy to think that 9 months ago, I was struggling to keep my tiny 50ct humidor stocked.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ukbob (Dec 17, 2019)

That’s a very nice collection after only 9 months.


----------



## Natefiet (Jul 7, 2019)

Thank you

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Nice indeed! I like variety... I find myself going through my cooler for 5 or 10 minutes sometimes lol, pick out 2 or 3 put 2 or three back, choose one or find something else at the last minute calling OleCharlie smoke me!


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

Olecharlie said:


> Nice indeed! I like variety... I find myself going through my cooler for 5 or 10 minutes sometimes lol, pick out 2 or 3 put 2 or three back, choose one or find something else at the last minute calling OleCharlie smoke me!


I'm glad I'm not the only one, I take longer to pick a cigar than to get ready for work most days&#128514;


----------



## adams2672 (Nov 28, 2019)

Well done sir!!!


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

Very nice collection! I think I may be around 20 sticks less than you...give or take. Amazing how cigars accumulate so fast!


----------



## Natefiet (Jul 7, 2019)

jmt8706 said:


> Very nice collection! I think I may be around 20 sticks less than you...give or take. Amazing how cigars accumulate so fast!


I counted 256 in that group and then I have about 25 cheap short fillers in a old glass coffee canister that I hang onto for yard gars. I was shocked that I had that many.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Natefiet said:


> I counted 256 in that group and then I have about 25 cheap short fillers in a old glass coffee canister that I hang onto for yard gars. I was shocked that I had that many.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Wait until you start buying by the box, or even multiple boxes at a time....256 will suddenly make you feel like you're going to run out. :grin2:


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

You really don't have any idea how far the rabbit hole goes :vs_laugh: Nice collection :grin2:


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Nice stash. 
My rabbit sent me a postcard from China.


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

Rondo said:


> Nice stash.
> My rabbit sent me a postcard from China.


Would it be the same rabbit that took a right turn at Albuquerque?


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

jmt8706 said:


> Rondo said:
> 
> 
> > Nice stash.
> ...


How did you get @Ren Huggins picture?


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

Nah @zcziggy... Still trying to find my way back, I haven't seen daylight since joining puff.


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Ren Huggins said:


> Nah @zcziggy... Still trying to find my way back, I haven't seen daylight since joining puff.
> View attachment 267594


Wait til the pipe bug gets to you...


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

zcziggy said:


> Wait til the pipe bug gets to you...


Please don't jinx me, I couldn't get the hang of it and put it down. I'm trying to go easier than @Natefiet and just keep my cigar stash controllable.


----------



## Verdict (Sep 7, 2017)

Wow nice!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Ren Huggins said:


> Please don't jinx me, I couldn't get the hang of it and put it down. I'm trying to go easier than @Natefiet and just keep my cigar stash controllable.


As with many things in life. "Don't think. Do."
You can overthink it until you have analysis paralysis.

Regards,
Enablers R Us Welcoming Committee


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

Scap said:


> As with many things in life. "Don't think. Do."
> 
> You can overthink it until you have analysis paralysis.
> 
> ...


Aww @Scap, not you too! Where are the brothers who talk you away from the rabbit hole instead of leading you into another deep tunnel???


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Ren Huggins said:


> Aww @Scap, not you too! Where are the brothers who talk you away from the rabbit hole instead of leading you into another deep tunnel???


you are in the wrong anonymous club.....:smile2:


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

zcziggy said:


> you are in the wrong anonymous club.....:smile2:


I'm in the right place, I just try to keep telling myself that moderation is the key... Just hasn't been working, haha!


----------



## BudgetMinded (Nov 25, 2017)

Those Padrons with the red bands need to be smoked asap. Your wasting your time sitting on them. They are peak performance right now.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

zcziggy said:


> Wait til the pipe bug gets to you...


I have personally never fell off the cliff.
With anything other than Cubans.
Cigars are intoxicating IMHO.:vs_cool:


----------



## haegejc (Oct 2, 2018)

Great selection of smokes!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GunnyJ (Jun 22, 2018)

Those Amazon Basin cigars are absolutely horrible...a detriment to any humidor. Fortunately I am in the disposal business, send them directly to me and I'll dispose of them properly so nobody else will know just how bad they are.

No, really...


----------

